# Bye Bye Shoes



## TrixieIsland (Oct 22, 2013)

Ha ha, its funny the way the will randomly choose a day to destroy a pair of shoes. My girl is same age as ella, born 21st July last year, and she sometimes bites the inner soles out of shoes, just the inner bit. The whole family know not to leave their shoes in her reach, but yes, sometimes we forget.


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

I found the shoes. Here's before, after, and miss I know I did something naughty. She did roll for her belly rub the second I sat next to her. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I would like to say that it stops with age, but my almost 14 year old still has a passion for shoes!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Those look like very tasty shoes! LOL.


----------



## TrixieIsland (Oct 22, 2013)

that was a thorough job of removing all straps. haha


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Uh oh! Lol! manny ate my e reader cover today. It was a lovely one..a Radley one with little dogs all over  I treated myself to it and those that know me know I don't often splurge out on myself! I just said the other day how lucky we are Manny hasn't been a chewer! I clearly jinxed us! Have to say though that those shoe straps are chewed off thoroughly and neatly Ckearly a conscientious worker!


----------



## bethlehemgolden (Aug 2, 2014)

O my... I wish I could help. You puppy looks sorry.


----------

